# caribsea aragonite seaflor special grade



## LKO316 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just got home with a bag of 30 lbs from Petsmart. They are on sale for $15. So i rinse under water for 30 mins then put about 10 lbs in my tank with PFS already in . Water cloud so bad ...lol. But one thing i want to say. This aragonite sand is too fine like dust. Even it puff the PH to 8.2. I think i'm going to return it. Do they have a larger gain size?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I use caribsea SeaflorÃ¢â€žÂ¢ Special Grade Reef Sand in one of our larger tanks, pricey but we love its look.

http://www.caribsea.com/pages/products/ ... onite.html

We did not rinse, just put (4) 50lb bags in and added water, no cloudy conditions. We have sifters and at times our tank looks like a snow globe but it settles quickly with no cloudyness noted.

When we first vac'd the sand we did see disolved aragonite go up the tube but it got/ gets less and less each time. It helps keep the PH up but it never gets above 8.2 and we add baking soda and epsom salt with each WC.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

LKO316 said:


> Just got home with a bag of 30 lbs from Petsmart. They are on sale for $15. So i rinse under water for 30 mins then put about 10 lbs in my tank with PFS already in . Water cloud so bad ...lol. But one thing i want to say. This aragonite sand is too fine like dust. Even it puff the PH to 8.2. I think i'm going to return it. Do they have a larger gain size?


Does it say Sugar Sized? That's their finest I believe, 0.1mm. I have Aragamax Select, 0.5mm and I did have to rinse it. A lot. I filled a 5 gallon bucket a quarter full of sand, put the end of the hose in the bucket, turned it on and mixed the sand while the water overflowed. Continued mixing until the water overflowed clear. Had to do this 4 or 5 times per bag.


----------

